# Second Set of Rear Wheels



## LGT120 (Sep 19, 2003)

I am in the process of buying a set of lug tires for my 2003 GT5000. I want to mount the new tires on a set of wheels so I can switch back to the stock turf tires when needed. I can find the tires at a reasonable price locally, but the wheels are where I run into a price problem. I checked the Sears website for the wheels only to find out that one wheel will cost me about $93.00. I called Sears parts number to see if the price had been a misprint....Nope, still about $93.00.
Now, I want the wheels bad enough to pay the $93 each IF I HAVE TO, but that price really hurts. Where may I find a pair of NEW wheels that will fit the GT5000 for a price that doesn't hurt quite so much? I don't have any old wheels lying around, and I really would prefer new wheels for my new tractor.
Any ideas or information on what wheels would 'cross-reference' to allow me to put the lug tires on my GT would be greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you find a junker LT/GT and use the rear wheels from it or do they have to be specifically off of a GT5000?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

RideRed,

I have a GT5000 and did the same thing.
Got the wheels from "Rustybore" e-bay store ($41.00ea)
use the link below to get there. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3807257392&category=50368


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

and get the tires at www.tiresunlimited.com

If your rims are 5 bolt pattern, they are all over ebay for real cheap !! dont pay $93 dollars for them, that should be for a pair give or take a dollar...same thing with the AG tires, as a set of 4 ply its around $100...

Duc


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ridered, welcome aboard!!!  Appreciate you taking the time to join up and post here. I welcome you and please let us know if you have any questions about the site.

Relax, site back and enjoy the show. 
artydanc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome ride red to the forum..
I agree with chief.. theres tons of sears tractors around for scrounging a set of rims.. 

But for new, 41$ on ebay thats pretty cheap... 

I got my tires at cedar rapid tires.. they were a little cheaper than tires unlimited for the 6 ply and a little more than tires unlimited for the 4 ply. 
I ordered the rims new from the dealer because i'd been warned by some in the know about non stock rims for my particular tractor.. 

Good luck with them.. im getting a set put on my ride this week.

show is a pic when they are on.. i think they look awesome..


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry forgot the link to cedar rapid tires...

tire link


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*WELCOME REDRIDE *

It's always good to have another GT5000 owner join the fold.


----------



## LGT120 (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks all for the replies! I have actually been reading most of the threads for quite some time now, but only when I tried to post my wheel question did I realize I had not registered! I have seen/read/talked to a good number of y'all over on that other site.... 

I will have to do a bit more research on the wheels. I am not a big fan of the ebay thing, but I know it can work well as my father-in-law bought a CAR from a posting on ebay and all went smoothly. 
Thanks again for the replies, I'll try not to stay 'hidden' for so long now that I'm registered!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Tell us a little about yourself and your tractor. Get us some pics of your GT5000!!!

Again, welcome aboard.:hello:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

RideRed, welcome to Tractor Forum! 
:friends: :beer: :cheers: Great to have you aboard!


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Howdy RideRed, I have an Old non running Murray GT made in 1986 that used the same size (Dia.) wheels with the same bolt hole pattern, they are offset out 1 inch further than the OEM wheels making the stance of the tractor in the rear 2 inches wider total and my lugs still fit between the gauge wheels on the deck with about 3/4 inch clearance on each side.

Check the bone yards in your area. You may find a good set of used wheels in a dealers/repair shops bone yard, I was able to clean up, prime, and paint the wheels off My Murray GT with no problem and had a tire shop mount the lugs after the paint dried, these wheels will fit on a regular tire machine.

Here is a shot of the stance the machine has with the Murray wheels.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/GT5k/lug_rear2.jpg"><br><p>

And from the side.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/myrig1.jpg"><br><p>


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are you going to get a ROPS and seat belts for that tractor MGM?


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

LOL ya never know. I was thinking a cab and air-conditioning for these hot Texas days coming up, maybe a CD player too.

Then I could get in it and stay cool and rock while I mow for all of 30 minutes twice a week.

Maybe a cherry picker arm on one side, joystick operated with the weed eater on it so I can stay in the cab and trim up also.

Every time I start to think of these things I start to smell smoke… LOL


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

You might try Southwest Wheel in Dallas. They carry just about any wheel you could want.

Southwest Wheel


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Nice machine MGM. Seems like you got all the toys.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

leolav, yeah I like it a lot.

It really does fit my needs and budget. For my small place (1/3 acre) it is just the right size to do what needs to be done around here, as long as I keep the work in scale with the tractor and attachments I have no trouble getting done what is needed.

I just have the two attachments for it and in combination they are hard to beat on this budget machine for doing dirt work and the like, I can plow it up and either scoop it up and move it or grade it out smooth.

It has put in my garden and started the work need on the driveway, mowed my yard all last season, pulled my truck, my sons truck, my ford escort, and a target concrete saw with no wheels sitting on skids, and did it all with out strain. It is a little workhorse with the right attachments.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

*ONE GREAT REAR TRACTOR SHOT*

[Howdy there MGM. If you could would you give me an E-MAIL I need to aske you about your picture/tires/bucket.? Thanks SASM/SAMSRAM
*Howdy RideRed, I have an Old non running Murray GT made in 1986 that used the same size (Dia.) wheels with the same bolt hole pattern, they are offset out 1 inch further than the OEM wheels making the stance of the tractor in the rear 2 inches wider total and my lugs still fit between the gauge wheels on the deck with about 3/4 inch clearance on each side.

Check the bone yards in your area. You may find a good set of used wheels in a dealers/repair shops bone yard, I was able to clean up, prime, and paint the wheels off My Murray GT with no problem and had a tire shop mount the lugs after the paint dried, these wheels will fit on a regular tire machine.

Here is a shot of the stance the machine has with the Murray wheels.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/GT5k/lug_rear2.jpg"><br><p>

And from the side.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/myrig1.jpg"><br><p> *[/QUOTE]


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

RideRed, i have heard from others that sears offers lug tires and wheels mounted and ready to go close to the 200 dollar range. the only problem is finding someone at sears who knows where to find them in an accessory catalog. one guy got them for 189. dont know if this was a 10% off deal. wish i would have known this before purchasing just the tires from another source for mine.


----------

